# Fireline: nichtmals die halbe Tragkraft wie angegeben... @=



## Chris78 (19. April 2005)

Hi!

Ich hab bei ebay Fireline gekauft, die von einer Großspule auf kleine Spulen umgespult wurde und daher recht billig ist (100m 7,25 EUR).

Ich hab 32er und 20er gekauft, und die sollten 23,5kg bzw. 13,2kg Tragkraft haben.

Jetzt hab ich aber ein Problem mit den Schnüren und zwar hab ich folgendes gemacht:
Zuerst hab ich die 32er Fireline auf eine Rolle gespult. Soweit so gut. Dann wollte ich testen, wie stabil sie nun ist und habe dazu einen Wirbel vorne angeknotet (PalomarKnoten). Dann hab ich in den Wirbel meine Fischwaage eingehängt und mit Blick auf die Skala langsam gezogen. Bei 5-6kg stand der Zeiger und peng! war die 32er Schnur durch... Erstaunlicherweise nicht einmal am Knoten sondern mitten drin ist sie gerissen... Hab's dann gleich noch 2-3mal probiert und immer das selbe Ergebnis gehabt... Die Schnur sollte 23,5kg(!!!) tragen und schafft nichtmals 5-6kg... Das kann ja wohl nicht wahr sein!!! :r

Dann hab ich nen guten Meter von der 20er Fireline genommen, die laut Angabe 13,2kg tragen soll... bei 2-3kg zerreisst sie, auch mittendrin und nicht am Knoten... Ich traute meine Waage nicht mehr und hab 5 Milchtüten á 1 Liter in einen Leinenbeutel gepackt, also gut 5kg. Die 20er Fireline ist nicht in der Lage, die 5 Milchtüten anzuheben. Sie zerreisst jedesmal... :v

Es kann doch nicht sein, dass die Schnüre nichtmals die Hälfte des angegebenen Gewichts tragen. Die 20er ist sogar einmal durchgerissen, als ich links und rechts eine Schlaufe gebunden habe und von Hand an den Schlaufen gezogen habe... wieder mittendrinn irgendwo, nicht an den Knoten...

Das ist doch echt ein Witz, oder?! Was meint ihr dazu? Habt ihr ähnlich schlechte Erfahrungen mit der Fireline? Ich finde die im übrigen auch sehr spröde und drahtig, erinnert fast an Blumendraht... auch von der Stabilität her... 


Oh man, ich könnte so :v...


----------



## Jetblack (19. April 2005)

*AW: Fireline: nichtmals die halbe Tragkraft wie angegeben... @=*

Böse Sache!! 

Ich mag die Fireline persönlich gar nicht, weil mir da schon mehrfach beim Wurf einfach der Wobbler abgeknallt ist. ... aber das sie derart mit der Tragkraft daneben liegt, wundert mich schon. hast Du evtl. eine ganz miese Charge erwischt ?

Das diese Schnur "drahtig" ist, verwundert nicht - die Oberfläche ist ja termisch versiegelt (verschmolzen) was einem Verschieben der Fasern gegeneinander entgegenläuft. Soweit noch verständlich - aber die Tragkrafttests von Dir sind einfach: SHOCKING !


----------



## ex-elbangler (19. April 2005)

*AW: Fireline: nichtmals die halbe Tragkraft wie angegeben... @=*

Also ich hab die 17er Fireline drauf,
ich bin vollends zufrieden damit, kauf ich mir auf jeden fall wieder,

Das mit dem Drahtig sein legt sich nach ein paar mal werfen.

Bist du Dir sicher das du auch Orginal Fireline bekommen hast???????


----------



## Aali-Barba (19. April 2005)

*AW: Fireline: nichtmals die halbe Tragkraft wie angegeben... @=*

Ich glaube langsam auch, dass da Schnur auf dem Markt ist, die nicht ganz koscher ist.


Ich habe kürzlich eine Rolle bei Fishermans Partner gekauft und bespulen lassen mit 17-er Fireline (ersatzspule mit 12-er). Erfahrung: Astrein, hohe Tragkraft, schon diverse derbe Hänger ohne Schnurabriss gelöst.

Nun habe ich kürzlich zwei weitere Rollen gekauft bei einem anderen Händler, der eh schon Palaver machte wegen der Schnurfassung der Rolle, die er unterschätzt hatte, aber einen Preis mit Bespulung angeboten hatte. 

Die 22-er Schnur dort reißt beim geringsten Hänger, ich habe die Schnur mal mit einem Grundblei ausgeworfen und durch die Finger gespult, man merkt auf der Schnur dickere Stellen, als wären dort Fehler. Die Tragkraft dieser Schnur erreicht nicht einmal die der 12-er Fireline. 

Ich weiss nicht, ob da Minderwertige Ware unterwegs ist, oder Nachgemachte Schnur, aber dieses Ergebnis kann ich kaum nachvollziehen und bin ehrlich gesagt darüber auch stinkesauer, vermute aber mal schwer, dass es nicht am Hersteller der Schnur liegt, sondern an anderen Umständen oder es gibt da eine zweite Wahl Schnur, von der man als Kunde nix ahnt.


----------



## Micky (19. April 2005)

*AW: Fireline: nichtmals die halbe Tragkraft wie angegeben... @=*



			
				ex-elbangler schrieb:
			
		

> Bist du Dir sicher das du auch Orginal Fireline bekommen hast???????


Das wäre jetzt auch *MEINE* Frage gewesen. Ich hab auch seit kurzem die Fireline im Gebrauch, und die hält was sie verspricht. Wenn ich da nur an unsere Brandungsspezies (Marcel, Aga etc.) denke, die fischen nur mit der Schnur, so dass sehr starker Zweifel aufkommt, dass Du KEINE Originalschnur bekommen hast. 

Sofern Dein Ebay-Händler auch Nähzeug oder ähnliches Zubehör vertickt hat, solltest Du den nochmal ins Gebet nehmen...


----------



## Elbhai (19. April 2005)

*AW: Fireline: nichtmals die halbe Tragkraft wie angegeben... @=*

Hallo,

mich wundert eher, dass die Schnur mittendrin reißt und nicht am Knoten, denn dass ist mir bei der 12er Fireline aufgefallen. Vorher hatte ich die Spiderwire gefischt und keine Probleme mit den Knoten gehabt, daher benutze ich  jetzt die knotenlos Verbinder.

Evtl. wirklich eine schlechte Charge erwischt, denn der Preis ist gar nicht so auffällig. Bei uns in Hamburg (Moritz) zahlt man für die 17er - EUR 7,-- per 100 mtr.

Gruß
der Elbhai


----------



## Chris78 (19. April 2005)

*AW: Fireline: nichtmals die halbe Tragkraft wie angegeben... @=*

Hab dem Ebay-Verkäufer auch dieses Ergebnis gemailt und bin mal auf seine Antwort gespannt... Ich hab echt soooo nen Hals!!

hab's grad nochmal probiert: Die 32er (23,5kg) riß wieder bei ca. 5kg Zugkraft... 
Und ich hab noch eine 100% Originale Dynabraid hier (aus dem Angelladen), die 8,9kg Tragkraft haben soll, die hat's immerhin auf etwa 6,5kg gebracht. 

Vielleicht kauf ich mir für die Welsangelei doch einfach eine gute alte monofile von Balzer... Da zahl ich 5 Euro für 300m und gut... Leider sind die dicker und ich krieg weniger Meter auf die Rolle drauf...


----------



## Chris78 (19. April 2005)

*AW: Fireline: nichtmals die halbe Tragkraft wie angegeben... @=*

Was mir noch an der Schnur aufgefallen ist, ist, dass sie sehr stark abfärbt. Ich hab sie in der Farbe "Smoke" gekauft und nach dem Aufspulen durch die Finger war meine Hand total grüngrau eingesaut... Ist das bei echter Fireline auch so oder ist das vielleicht ein Hinweis auf ein gefälschtes Produkt?


----------



## ex-elbangler (19. April 2005)

*AW: Fireline: nichtmals die halbe Tragkraft wie angegeben... @=*



			
				Elbhai schrieb:
			
		

> Evtl. wirklich eine schlechte Charge erwischt, denn der Preis ist gar nicht so auffällig. Bei uns in Hamburg (Moritz) zahlt man für die 17er - EUR 7,-- per 100 mtr.
> 
> Gruß
> der Elbhai


 
Ich bezahl für 12er -17er bei meinem Händler 14euro/100m:c 


Aber meine hält:g :q


----------



## ex-elbangler (19. April 2005)

*AW: Fireline: nichtmals die halbe Tragkraft wie angegeben... @=*



			
				Chris78 schrieb:
			
		

> Was mir noch an der Schnur aufgefallen ist, ist, dass sie sehr stark abfärbt. Ich hab sie in der Farbe "Smoke" gekauft und nach dem Aufspulen durch die Finger war meine Hand total grüngrau eingesaut... Ist das bei echter Fireline auch so oder ist das vielleicht ein Hinweis auf ein gefälschtes Produkt?


 

Ich kann das mit dem Abfärben nicht bestätigen, hab aber auch noch nicht darauf geachtet, habe auch die "smoke"


----------



## Aali-Barba (19. April 2005)

*AW: Fireline: nichtmals die halbe Tragkraft wie angegeben... @=*

Dieses Abfärben hat meine Schnur auch - wiederum aber auch nur die besonders stark, die auch nicht so haltbar ist, die andere, haltbare Fireline färbt bei Weitem nicht so stark.


----------



## Chris78 (19. April 2005)

*AW: Fireline: nichtmals die halbe Tragkraft wie angegeben... @=*



			
				Elbhai schrieb:
			
		

> (...) der Preis ist gar nicht so auffällig. Bei uns in Hamburg (Moritz) zahlt man für die 17er - EUR 7,-- per 100 mtr.



@Elbhai: Das ist aber echt ein Top-Preis bei euch!! Bei uns kosten 270m Fireline (egal welcher Stärke) 36 Euro, das entspricht dann 13,33 EUR pro 100m. Da zahlt ihr ja fast nur die Hälfte!! |uhoh:


----------



## WallerChris (19. April 2005)

*AW: Fireline: nichtmals die halbe Tragkraft wie angegeben... @=*

Das ist echt böse.
Ich fische die Hemingway Dyneema auf allen meinen Ruten und bin von der Tragkraft begeistert. Mir ist noch fast kein Fisch abgerissen ( außer durch eigenverschulden ) doch hat sie leider nen schlechten Nachteil: Sie verliert nach kurzer zeit ihre Farbe und wird dann so weißlich. 

mfg


----------



## Aali-Barba (19. April 2005)

*AW: Fireline: nichtmals die halbe Tragkraft wie angegeben... @=*

Hmm, dieses Abfärbe - Nichtabfärbe Phänomen sollte evtl. mal näher ins Auge gefasst werden. 


Bisher zeichnet sich ab, dass die stark färbende schnell reißt und die kaum färbende auch zufriedene Benutzer hat. 

Wäre schön, wenn dazu mehr Infos kämen.


----------



## Elbhai (19. April 2005)

*AW: Fireline: nichtmals die halbe Tragkraft wie angegeben... @=*

@Chris78 
jep, meine schwarze färbt auch sehr gut ab.....


@ex-elbangler

wenn es zwischen den Preis, den Du gezahlt hast du der Tatsache, dass Deine offenbar besser hält einen Zusammenhang gibt, dann komme ich auch ins Grübeln. Denn Moritz würde ich auch nicht weiter trauen als ich die werfen kann...

Gruß
der Elbhai


----------



## ex-elbangler (19. April 2005)

*AW: Fireline: nichtmals die halbe Tragkraft wie angegeben... @=*

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das Moritz, das beschiss macht,

aber ich zahl immerhin fast 50% mehr, irgendwie schon komisch.


----------



## Kunze (19. April 2005)

*AW: Fireline: nichtmals die halbe Tragkraft wie angegeben... @=*

Hallo Chris!

Angle seit Jahren mit Fireline unterschiedlichster Durchmesser.

Habe noch nie ein Problem mit der angegebenen Tragkraft gehabt.

Da staune auch ich... #h


----------



## Aali-Barba (19. April 2005)

*AW: Fireline: nichtmals die halbe Tragkraft wie angegeben... @=*

Also um das nochmals aus meiner Erfahrung zu sagen: Die Schnur von Fishermans Partner ist OK, die vom Fachhändler hingegen nicht. Die von FP färbt kaum, die vom Fachhändler gewaltig, die 12-er von FP trägt mehr als die 22-er vom Fachhändler.


----------



## Strandwanderer (19. April 2005)

*AW: Fireline: nichtmals die halbe Tragkraft wie angegeben... @=*

Ich habe meine erste Fireline in 0,12 er Stärke in smoke (grau) vor etwa 7 Jahren auf einer Karpfenanglermesse erstanden. Damals habe ich für 270m 80DM bezahlt. Diese Schnur fische ich heute noch und sie hält absolut was sie verspricht.
Beim ersten Aufspulen hat sie übrigens auch sehr gefärbt und die letzten Meter sind auf der Rolle nun auch deutlich heller (ausgewaschen).

Deine Schnur ist vermutlich ein "Ausschußprodukt" das die Hersteller in der Regel ja nach der Qualitätsprüfung nicht in den freien Handel geben. So etwas findest ja bei E-Bay sehr oft, ich würde den Händler deines Vertrauens aufsuchen, deine fünf Tüten Milch :q  mitbringen und Ihn bitten die Reißprobe mit dem Original durchzuführen. 

Ansonsten Viel Erfolg beim Schnurtausch!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. April 2005)

*AW: Fireline: nichtmals die halbe Tragkraft wie angegeben... @=*

Naja, auf jeden Fall hat Chris78 mal richtig einen Zerreisstest gemacht und der Knoten wars auch nicht, also kann da kein Zweifel sein das es mit der Tragkraft der Geflochtenen auch nicht (immer) so weit her ist, vor allem wenn man dann auch mal den Durchmesser mit der Micrometerschraube nachmißt oder noch besser Aufspulvergleiche auf einer bestimmten Spule mit anderen und nachgemessenen Monofilen macht.
Denn das was draufsteht paßt so nie auf die Rollenspule, mogeln ist gang und gäbe und die Geflochtenen sind immer besonders dick.  

Ich als eher eingefleischter Mono-Angler (nach unbefriedigenden Versuchen mit Geflecht) lach mir da natürlich ins Fäustchen  :q , was an der vielbeschworenen Festigkeit der Geflochtenen real dran ist.  Und ein Zerreissversuch mit der Hand oder Rute o.ä. ist ja wohl ein Witz, also nicht damit ankommen!  #h 

Diese Festigkeitsgröße bekomme ich mit sehr guter 0,30er Mono auch hin und die ist wahrscheinlich sogar dünner, billiger, läßt sich angenehmer am Finger werfen und macht nicht soviel Lärm & Gedröhne beim Laufen durch die Ringe.
Im Drill (nach dem Anhaken) ist eine Mono sowieso überlegen und die Rutenbelastung niedriger und die Chance den Fisch zu landen höher, einzig bei größen Längen im Wasser (Karpfen,Tiefsee,...) und Knallhartkontakt beim Jiggen bringt die Dehnungsarmut der Geflochtenen doch wirklich was bei Köderkontrolle und Anhaken.

Wenns ums Welsangeln mit Naturköder geht ist das mit der Mono doch auch kein Problem, nur beim (weiten) Gummifischen und Grundabklopfen ist eine geflochtene wirklich besser.  Mit (nur) theoretischer Schnurstärke und knallhartem Abriss hast Du jedenfalls viel schlechtere Chancen einen Großfisch zu landen als mit einer guten Mono, die dich akustisch (Extremsingen) und per Schwingung auch noch gut vorwarnt wenn sie an die Grenze kommt. 

Jedenfalls war und ist der FireLine-Hype etc ein Bombengeschäft für die Hersteller, die werden auch weitere Innovationen bringen, denn so leicht wie mit Schnur läßt sich ja kaum Geld verdienen !  :q


----------



## Aali-Barba (19. April 2005)

*AW: Fireline: nichtmals die halbe Tragkraft wie angegeben... @=*

Wenn das wirklich so sein sollte, dass der Hersteller Schnur in den Handel gibt, die nicht der Anforderung entspricht, dann riskiert der doch auf Dauer, dass sein Produkt in Verruf gerät. 

Für mich als Käufer eines nicht gerade günstigen Produktes wäre schon interessant, wie man diese Minderware identifiziert. Gibt es dazu einen Index auf der Spule, eine Bezeichnung etc???

Kann ja wohl nicht angehen, dass man derart übers Ohr gehauen wird, denn die Erfahrungen mit dieser Schnur sind ja teilweise himmelweit auseinander und was die Tragkraft angeht im gegensatz zu der Verlegung ja völlig unabhängig von der Rolle, auf der man sie einsetzt.


----------



## Chris78 (19. April 2005)

*AW: Fireline: nichtmals die halbe Tragkraft wie angegeben... @=*

@AngelDet
So sehe ich das mittlerweile auch schon fast... Geflochtene ist halt schon super feinfühlig beim Spinnfischen, ansonsten kommt man sicherlich auch immer mit Mono gut hin.

Weshalb ich geflochtene gekauft habe? Ich habe auf meiner Welsrute eine Rolle mit 300m 35er Fassungsvermögen. Die 300m wollte ich nach Möglichkeit bestens ausreizen, daher die 32er Fireline. Nehm ich eine Mono, die mehr als 20kg tragen soll, so komme ich in den 50er/60er Bereich und davon bekomme ich dann nur noch 180-200m drauf (schätze ich mal).

Andererseits, die gelieferten 300m Fireline haben nichtmals komplett auf die Rolle draufgepasst, womit wir wieder bei dem Kritikpunkt der tatsächlichen Schnurstärke bei geflochtenen sind...

Gibt's denn Mono's die bei 0.35er Stärke 25-30kg Tragkraft haben? Hab ich noch nicht gesehen, aber wer weiß...


----------



## Sylverpasi (19. April 2005)

*AW: Fireline: nichtmals die halbe Tragkraft wie angegeben... @=*

Kleiner Tipp......Teste mal die neue Fireline XDS... Ich hab sie als 13ner mit 7,8 kg..... Mit der bin ich zufriedener als mit der normalen Fireline..... Ich hatte vorher ne normale 15ner Fireline drauf und konnte sie nach einigen Wochen sogar in der Hand zerreissen. Das kommt vom zu dollen Abrieb!


----------



## ex-elbangler (19. April 2005)

*AW: Fireline: nichtmals die halbe Tragkraft wie angegeben... @=*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> ..... Ich hatte vorher ne normale 15ner Fireline drauf und konnte sie nach einigen Wochen sogar in der Hand zerreissen. Das kommt vom zu dollen Abrieb!


 

Die Schnur die er getestet hat, hat ja noch nicht mal Wasser gesehen, da ist noch nix mit Abrieb oder ähnlichem.


Ein Produktionsfehler oder eine gefakte Schnur


----------



## Aali-Barba (19. April 2005)

*AW: Fireline: nichtmals die halbe Tragkraft wie angegeben... @=*



			
				ex-elbangler schrieb:
			
		

> Die Schnur die er getestet hat, hat ja noch nicht mal Wasser gesehen, da ist noch nix mit Abrieb oder ähnlichem.
> 
> 
> Ein Produktionsfehler oder eine gefakte Schnur


 
Auch das trifft auf meine Schnur zu. Die ist nun 5x benutzt worden und gerissen ist sie vom ersten Tag an. Ich werde wohl auch mal den Test über die Waage machen.


----------



## angeltreff (19. April 2005)

*AW: Fireline: nichtmals die halbe Tragkraft wie angegeben... @=*



			
				Chris78 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt's denn Mono's die bei 0.35er Stärke 25-30kg Tragkraft haben? Hab ich noch nicht gesehen, aber wer weiß...


 
Nein, kann es nicht geben da technisch nicht möglich. 35er Mono trägt (und das nur bei qualitativ hochwertigen Grundmaterial) maximal 11 kg. Aber auch nur theoretisch, denn eine 11 kg 35er Mono muss zwangsläufig hart sein und hat damit eine geringe Knotentragkraft.


----------



## ex-elbangler (19. April 2005)

*AW: Fireline: nichtmals die halbe Tragkraft wie angegeben... @=*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Auch das trifft auf meine Schnur zu. Die ist nun 5x benutzt worden und gerissen ist sie vom ersten Tag an. Ich werde wohl auch mal den Test über die Waage machen.


 
Du benutzt Schnur die von anfang an nicht richtig hält|kopfkrat 

Da hätte ich kein vertrauen bei


----------



## Aali-Barba (19. April 2005)

*AW: Fireline: nichtmals die halbe Tragkraft wie angegeben... @=*

Ich habe sie nun ca. 5 Mal benutzt und bisher bei jedem Hänger einen Abriss gehabt. Wie eigentlich bei Mono Schnur gewohnt, habe ich im Tran die Schnur um meine Hand gewickelt und mal gezoegn, sie riss dann - eine 22-er Fireline. Die 12-er oder auch die 17-er , die ich von einem anderen Händler habe, hätte mir bei der Aktion die Hand durch geschnitten. Bei allen Abrissen hatte ich NOK Verbindungen eingesetzt, also ein Knotenriss scheidet aus, Abrieb wohl auch, zumal der erste Abriss am See geschah (schlammboden - keine Strömung, steil gestellte Rute)


Erst nach dem Beitrag hier komme ich ins Grübeln und mir wird es richtig bewußt, wie wenig die Schnur eigentlich ab kann. 

Ich werde sie nun mit der Waage testen und damit zum Händler fahren und sie reklamieren, wenn das Ergebnis nicht zufriedenstellend ist. 

Nach wie vor würde ich aber gerne über das Abfärben mehr erfahren, da die Resonanz der Fireline stark unterschiedlich ist. Während manche drauf schwören, würden andere sie nie mehr einsetzen, dies gepaart mit evtl. zweiter Wahl Schnur und dem Abfärben könnte evtl. andere vor bösen Überraschungen bewahren, zumal die Schnur ja alles andere als Billig ist. :c


----------



## Adrian* (19. April 2005)

*AW: Fireline: nichtmals die halbe Tragkraft wie angegeben... @=*

Siehst du ich sag ja Fireline ist s**** aber....hast du auch knotenlos verbinder drauf gemacht? Das problem war bei mir auch, ich dachte auch die schnur hält nichts, als mir der Hecht abgerissen ist hab ich natürlich blöd geguckt, 27euro für Schnur die nichts hält, aber mit knotenlos eigentlich bombe!
Das habe ich auch schon gemacht Waage dran und gezogen hält zugkraft bis zu 5 kilo dann schnur durch...Aber keine angst en fisch bekommt die so schnell nicht durch, außer Wels natürlich usw. 
Mir sind erst 4 fische abgerissen, also an die schnur liegt es oft nicht.....


----------



## ex-elbangler (19. April 2005)

*AW: Fireline: nichtmals die halbe Tragkraft wie angegeben... @=*

Mit dem Abfärben würde ich dir gerne weiterhelfen, 
nur mein Angelzeugs ist 550km entfernt von mir bei meinen Eltern,:c 

bekomme es erst Samstag wieder, da guck ich aber gleich nach ob meine fireline abfärbt, und werde hier bericht erstatten, 
Aufgefallen ist es mir bisher noch nicht


----------



## Adrian* (19. April 2005)

*AW: Fireline: nichtmals die halbe Tragkraft wie angegeben... @=*

Die Fireline färbt ab, ich hatte wo ich das erste mal damit angeln war schöne grüne finger, en freund hatte gelbe drauf, die nach ein paar mal angeln fast weiss war....aber bei der XDS sieht man das eigentlich kaum...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. April 2005)

*AW: Fireline: nichtmals die halbe Tragkraft wie angegeben... @=*



			
				Chris78 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt's denn Mono's die bei 0.35er Stärke 25-30kg Tragkraft haben? Hab ich noch nicht gesehen, aber wer weiß...





			
				angeltreff schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, kann es nicht geben da technisch nicht möglich. 35er Mono trägt (und das nur bei qualitativ hochwertigen Grundmaterial) maximal 11 kg. Aber auch nur theoretisch, denn eine 11 kg 35er Mono muss zwangsläufig hart sein und hat damit eine geringe Knotentragkraft.



Ich würds einfach mal mit einer guten 0,45 Mono versuchen (und nicht vergessen zu berichten wie sich das macht   ), das ist so das Maximum was noch ordentlich & haltbar knotbar ist, die effektive prozentuale Knotentragkraft nimmt mit dem Schnurdurchmesser übermäßig stark ab.
Schnur von Platil Souverän, durchaus auch die gute alte Strong, DAM Tectan (wenn sie immer noch gut ist) und dann noch die vielfach geliebte Stroft (die ich bisher noch nicht habe).   #h 
angeltreff hat da ja schon mal gut die Marken vorgetestet und weiß da sicher noch mehr zu, jedenfalls ist es mit den Durchmessersteigerungen=eff.Kraft nicht so pralle.

Was du da an Tragkraft schon rüberbekommen kannst trägt deine Rute nachher sowieso nicht wirklich, 
reale 10kg Dauerlast wirst du selbst mit einer Welsrute kaum dauernd ausüben können & wollen, die BigGamer in der großen Marlinklasse machen max. 80lbs=36kg,  und man muß den Wels ja auch nicht wie ein kleines Rotauge landen können.  :q 

Und Hänger über 10kg sind dann auch eher ganze Bäume, Motorräder oder Autos ...


----------



## Adrian* (19. April 2005)

*AW: Fireline: nichtmals die halbe Tragkraft wie angegeben... @=*

jeder knoten ist ein schwachpunkt und schwächt die schnur extrem...ich nehm auch nur noch knotenlos...


----------



## Chris78 (19. April 2005)

*AW: Fireline: nichtmals die halbe Tragkraft wie angegeben... @=*

@AngelDet:
im großen und ganzen geb ich dir da vollkommen recht. Jedoch muß ich sagen, dass ein Fisch, der gerade mit viel Kraft abzieht, nicht unbedingt die Rute belasten muß. Ok, die Rute biegt sich ein Stück weit, aber nur so weit, bis die Spitze in Schnurrichtung zeigt. Ab diesem Biegungsgrad ist dann u.U. viel mehr Zug auf der Schnur (und der Rollenhalterung und Rollenachse) als auf dem Rutenblank selbst.

Ich denke, ich werde versuchen die Mistschnur hier irgendwie zurückzugeben, wenn ich Glück hab bekomme ich mein Geld zurück (es wäre zu schön) und dann kauf ich mir eine Balzer Camtec Wels mit 0,55mm und 24,6kg Tragkraft, davon gibt's 200m für 5 Euro, was will man mehr...

Und dann nochwas:
Ich war grad auf www.berkley-fishing.com, genauer auf:
http://www.berkley-fishing.com/prod...=983&PassCategoryStructureId=1222&PassLevel=2

Und hab mir da mal die Firelines direkt auf der Herstellerseite angeguckt. 23,5kg entsprechen ca. 50lbs und auf der Berkley Seite gibt's nicht eine Fireline die mehr als 30lbs trägt...

Haben die Idioten vielleicht beim Umrechnen ins unsere Gewichtseinheiten einen groben Fehler gemacht?! Mittlerweile trau ich nichts und niemandem mehr...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. April 2005)

*AW: Fireline: nichtmals die halbe Tragkraft wie angegeben... @=*

Klar. Wenn du den Fisch aber nicht mehr mit der Rute dirigieren kannst (Überlast-Notfall sozusagen) macht er was er will und du hast keine Kontrolle und schnelles Müdedrillen mehr.  :g 

Ich würds auch mal mit einer 0,45mm 300m DAM Damyl Tectan Premium Plus Tragkraft 16,9kg  für z.B. 13.95EUR  bei Angelsport Schirmer probieren (Ersatzspule?), die müßte immer noch recht weich sein. Die Stroft ABR gefiel mir gerade auch ganz gut, vor allem wenn man Steine im Gewässer wie am Rhein hat.
.


----------



## aal-andy (19. April 2005)

*AW: Fireline: nichtmals die halbe Tragkraft wie angegeben... @=*

Mir sind derartige Probleme mit der Fireline nicht bekannt, mit meiner 0.17er hab ich beim Spinnfischen schonmal fast einen Baum entwurzelt, und bei Hängern sprenge ich meist das Stahlvorfach und nicht die Schnur. Bunte Hände bekomme ich auch nicht. Ich denke da sind bestimmt Nachbauten im Umlauf. Es ist richtig das die Schnur mit der Zeit an Farbe verliert und die Flechtung nach und nach aufgeht, die Tragkraft bleibt aber eigentlich erhalten, ist eher was für eine Saison. Nehme die Schnur für meine Grundruten weil sie eben sehr hohe Tragkräfte hat, keine Perücken bildet und sich gut anknoten lässt.


----------



## Martin001 (19. April 2005)

*AW: Fireline: nichtmals die halbe Tragkraft wie angegeben... @=*

Hallo ich finde die Fireline nicht gut!!!
1.Sie ist nicht abriebfest
2.Sie verfärbt sich sehr schnell
3.Verhältnis Tragkraft/Schnurstärke nicht sehr gut.
Ich glaube das sind die wichtigsten Punkte.

Gute geflochtene sind:Spiderwire Stealth,Power Pro,Tufline XP,Stroft(aber zu teurer.)

Mit diesen Schnüren haben wir die besten Erfahrungen gemacht.


Gruß Martin


----------



## vaaberg (19. April 2005)

*AW: Fireline: nichtmals die halbe Tragkraft wie angegeben... @=*

Hi,
seit Jahren nur Fireline in Norge mit wirklich extremer Belastung und sehr häufigem einholen und drillen  - nie ein Problem !
Pilken mit 0,39 und Heilbut mit 0,50.  Ab und zu mal die ersten meter abschneiden.
*Ich vermute stark das Du keine orginale Fireline bekommen hast.*

MFg.  Vaaberg


----------



## Martin001 (19. April 2005)

*AW: Fireline: nichtmals die halbe Tragkraft wie angegeben... @=*

Hallo,ich glaube schon das ich eine originale bekommen habe!

Aber es ist doch gut wenn Du mit deiner keine Problem hast.
Da wir sehr oft im Rhein angeln und die Fireline nicht sehr abriebfest ist kommt sie für uns nicht mehr in Frage.

Aber wünsche Dir weiter Glück mit deiner Fireline.


Gruß Martin


----------



## Multi-Chris 66 (19. April 2005)

*AW: Fireline: nichtmals die halbe Tragkraft wie angegeben... @=*

War da vielleicht ein kleines Schildchen drauf "Made in Ostbekistan"???:q :q 

War nur ein Scherz auf Deine Kosten!!!#6 

Gruß Christian|wavey:


----------



## Nordlicht (19. April 2005)

*AW: Fireline: nichtmals die halbe Tragkraft wie angegeben... @=*

ich habe hier mitgelesen und sage DANKE denn auch ich war drauf und drann bei ebay neue fireline für 7,25 pro 100 meter plus 2,50 porto zu bestellen...hat sich erledigt  #6
auf meiner spinnrute habe ich die 13er xds fireline und bin super zufrieden, nichts färbt, bleicht oder knallt durch.


----------



## NOK Angler (19. April 2005)

*AW: Fireline: nichtmals die halbe Tragkraft wie angegeben... @=*

Also ich weiß nicht was ihr alle habt , ich benutze die Fireline seit mehr als 5 Jahren und habe bei manchen Hängern sogar halbe Bäume damit aus dem Wasser bekommen !! War damals ne 15er Fireline.
Heute benutze ich Fireline auf verschiedenen Rollen , von 12er - 17er Durchmesser und hatte damit nie Probleme. 
Im vergleich zu manchen anderen geflochtenen Schnüren.
Habe oft bei verschiedenen Händlernn gekauft. Teilweise auch Online , aber noch nie Ebay , obwohl ich dort sonst mehr oder weniger regelmäßig kaufe.´

Gruß
NOK Angler


----------



## Martin001 (19. April 2005)

*AW: Fireline: nichtmals die halbe Tragkraft wie angegeben... @=*

Hallo,welche anderen geflochtenen hast Du denn schon probiert?
Angelst du oft über Steinigen Untergrund?

Wie gesagt wenn jemand damit zufrieden ist,ist doch alles bestens.

Gruß Martin


----------



## arno (19. April 2005)

*AW: Fireline: nichtmals die halbe Tragkraft wie angegeben... @=*

Moin!
Ich habe auch die Fireline .
Leider weis ich nicht mehr die Stärke, aber sie soll um die 6 Kg tragen und sie schaft das auch.
Ich bin auch der Meinung, das da mit einem billigen Imitat Geld verdient wird!
Dann habe ich noch eine 0,32 Fireline und die ist auch Super haltbar.
Ich habe meine beim Händler gekauft.


----------



## Onkel Petrus (19. April 2005)

*AW: Fireline: nichtmals die halbe Tragkraft wie angegeben... @=*

Das ist Ausschussware gewesen.
Ich habe mit der 17er Fireline schon schwere Dorsche über die Reling gehoben.
Ausserdem ist sie, frisch aufgespult, so glatt wie nichts zweites.
Ehrlich!


----------



## Rosi (19. April 2005)

*AW: Fireline: nichtmals die halbe Tragkraft wie angegeben... @=*

In Rerik kosten 100m Fireline 14 €. Bei Frau Effenberger im Wattwurm.
Bei Rods in Rostock kosten 100m Fireline 18€. 
Bei Olaf Henke in Rostock kosten 100m XDS Fireline 20€.

Hallo Chris   Bring die Schnur wieder zurück, die Händler geben schließlich 2 Jahre Garantie!


----------



## mefohunter84 (19. April 2005)

*AW: Fireline: nichtmals die halbe Tragkraft wie angegeben... @=*

Also auch ich bin mit der "originalen" Fireline sehr zufrieden.  #6 
Habe jetzt erst nach 3 Jahren meine 15-er getauscht. Und ich fische ausschließlich an der Ostsee.


----------



## Angler505 (19. April 2005)

*AW: Fireline: nichtmals die halbe Tragkraft wie angegeben... @=*

*Hallo Leute,*
ich habe das geschriebene Aufmerksam gelesen.

Ich verkaufe Firelinie normal, Whi Plash Pro  und XDS-Firelinie von der Grossspule.

Die angegebenen Tragkräft der ersten beiden Schnüre -20% bis 30% sind Normal.
Bei der XDS ist es ein wenig besser dort sind nach meiner Erfahrung -10 bis 20% normal.

Doch wenn ich mir das geschriebene ansehe sprechen wir hier von Resttragkraft und nicht von - Werten.

Das Abfärben der Schur Firelinie kommt dann zum tragen wenn die Versiegelung aufgebrochen ist. Dieses kann unter anderem dann vorkommen wenn die Schur beim umspulen zu heiß wurde. Eine andere Möglichkeit ist das die Schur beim umspulen über eine Kante gespult wurde ( ältere Spulgeräte haben noch Hardloyd Führungsringe ) die für das umspulen dieser Schnüre nicht geeignet sind.

Das gleiche gilt auch für monofile Schnüre die eine Dualbeschichtung haben.
So konnte man vor einigen Jahren die DAM FLEX als Extrem bezeichnen, da ist selbst bei einer Spulgeschwindigkeit von 100m pro Minute die Versiegelung schon aufgebrochen.

Auch habe ich in jüngster Vergangenheit selbst ein paar Probeeinkäufe getätigt so das ich bekennen muß es sind auch schlechte Fälschungen ( Whip Plash Pro ) auf dem Markt erhältlich. Bei Preisen für 100m unter 6 EUR pro hungert Meter wäre ich sehr vorsichtig.

Extrem vorsichtig wäre ich auch bei Whi Plash Sinking, da waren in den kleinen Grössen selbst orginale 270m Spulen Müll, da ab Werk schlecht gespult wurde.
Der Grosshandel hat da aber reagiert und  diese Schur in der Zwischenzeit ganz aus dem Programm genommen.


Trotz allem bis du als Käufer hier angeschmiert.

mfg
Friedel


----------



## Chris78 (20. April 2005)

*AW: Fireline: nichtmals die halbe Tragkraft wie angegeben... @=*

Hallo Angler505, 

das waren ja noch ein paar sehr nützliche Zusatzinfo's, besonders woher die Abfärbungen rühren können! Danke!

Was ich ja ganz schön dreist finde ist, dass der Hersteller Angaben macht, die einfach auf das Produkt nicht zutreffen (-10% bis -20% der Trag-Leistung). Ich hätte eher erwartet, dass Berkley vorsichtshalber 10-20% WENIGER auf den Spulen angibt, damit der angegebene Wert auch bei kleineren Unregelmäßigkeiten, die ja auch an jedem Produkt vorkommen können und dürfen, noch stimmt!

Im Aufzug steht ja auch nicht "Zugelassen für 12 Personen", wenn er bei 8 Kindern schon abstürzt! #6

Naja, wenn mir mal ein großer Fisch wegen dieser Fireline abhanden kommt, dann könnte ich Berkley verklagen auf hohe "seelische Schmerzen durch Verlust eines Traumfisches"... In Ami-Land käm man damit sicherlich durch... |kopfkrat

Nee, also an der Schnur werd ich ganz sicher keinen Köder ins Wasser halten... zumal sich bei mir die Abzüge an der Tragkraft eher auf 70-80% belaufen...


----------



## Palerado (20. April 2005)

*AW: Fireline: nichtmals die halbe Tragkraft wie angegeben... @=*

Konnte dieser Thread nicht eine Woche früher entstehen?
Ich habe mir genau die gleiche Schnur gekauft.
Werde sie heute Abend mal testen. Wenn die nichts taugt werde ich dem Verkäufer mal ne nette mail schreiben und gucken was kommt.


----------



## heinzrch (20. April 2005)

*AW: Fireline: nichtmals die halbe Tragkraft wie angegeben... @=*

Hallo,
fische die fireline seit ca. 8 Jahren in 0.12 und 0.17 ohne Probleme. Sehr empfindlich ist sie auf falsche oder unsauber gebundene Knoten, dieser Fehler scheidet bei dir ja aus, da sie ja bei dir nicht im Knoten reisst.
Ich kauf immer nur originalverpackte Spulen in 270m oder 900m (jetzt 1200m).
Der Preis sollte deutlich unter 10€/100m liegen (letztes Angebot z.B. bei Kügel Baumarkt Hirschaid für die 1200 m Spule 90€, das war allerdings absolut top).
Ich geh davon aus, daß dir minderwertige Ware angedreht wurde, und würde auf jeden Fall reklamieren. Wenn der nen Ebay-shop hat, kann er sich sowas auf Dauer nicht leisten....


----------



## Klaus S. (20. April 2005)

*AW: Fireline: nichtmals die halbe Tragkraft wie angegeben... @=*

Hi @Chris78,
wann hast Du die Schnur denn gekauft??? Der Händler gibt doch ein Rückgaberecht von 14 Tagen vor, nutze es doch einfach. Ich hatte  auch schon minderwertige Ware zugeschickt bekommen aber konnte die ohne Probleme tauschen (die letzen 100 Meter einer 1200 Meter-Spule waren zusammen geflochten).
Ich fische schon Jahre die Fireline in der Brandung und habe keine Probleme mit der Schnur. Sie färbt zwar mit der Zeit ab aber die Tragkraft bleibt erhalten. 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## jeracom (20. April 2005)

*AW: Fireline: nichtmals die halbe Tragkraft wie angegeben... @=*

Tja, das leidige Tema mit der Tragkraft.

Ich selber hatte einige Zeit die Fireline gefischt. Wobei mir Auffiel das einige sehr schnell gerissen sind. Gummifische und andere Dinge flogen so weg. Hänger rissen teilweise sofort ohne Kraft Aufwand.

Danach testete ich die TuflineXP ist zwar nicht schlecht aber zu dick bei gleicher Tragkraft.

Dann kam ich irgendwann zur Powerline von Gigafish.de und mit der bin ich super zufrieden. Ich kaufe nichts anderes mehr. Vorallem ist dieses ein deutscher Hersteller mit eigenen Maschinen.

Mit der Powerline habe ich schon wahre Baumstämme aus dem Wasser gezogen, auch bogen sich eher der Drilling auf als das die Schnur gerissen ist.

Gruß Jens


----------



## Zanderkisser (20. April 2005)

*AW: Fireline: nichtmals die halbe Tragkraft wie angegeben... @=*

Also ich fische die Fireline auch in mehreren verschiedenen Durchmessern und ich bin sehr zufrieden und hab überhaupt keine Probleme.

Bei mir färbt sie aber auch nich sonderlich ab.Hab auch schon mehrmals über ebay von der Großspule Fireline bekommen und hatte nie Probleme.

Gruß Zanderkisser


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. April 2005)

*AW: Fireline: nichtmals die halbe Tragkraft wie angegeben... @=*

Leute, ein "büschen amüsant"  |supergri  ist das ja schon mit den subjektiven Einschätzungen von Tragkraft. 
Chris78 hat ja immerhin mal richtig gemessen und selbst das negative Resultat war ja schon in einem sehr unpraktikablen Bereich.

Mal ein Vorschlag für eine kleine Übung zur Erweiterung des persönliches Gefühls und Erfahrungsschatzes von Tragkraft:  |kopfkrat 
Man nehme seine eine oder andere Rute von 3,00 m (oder 2,70) mit der Idee und dem Vorhaben einer hohen Tragkraft - und fädele die Schnur ganz normal durch - Rollenbremse voll dicht - und hänge mal was schweres an, z.B. wenn man draußen ist - einen kleinen Wassereimer mit Wassser an einer Drahtschlaufe etc., einmal mit 1kg, dann 3kg, dann 5kg (Federwaage sollte jeder haben). Und dann über die Rutenlänge hochheben! Wie beim Drill wenn ich voll mit der Rute gegenhalten und steuern will.
(Übernehme keine Verantwortung für Brüche und Risse, große Vorsicht also und lieber rechtzeitig "aufgeben"!!!  |uhoh: )

Und dann überlegt mal wie ihr den Fisch aus der Baumkrone oder vom nächsten Dach bekommt, wenn man so ziehen würde beim Drill.  :m


----------



## Pilkman (20. April 2005)

*AW: Fireline: nichtmals die halbe Tragkraft wie angegeben... @=*

Moin AngelDet,

dass was Du dort vorschlägst, hat absolut nichts mit dem Sachverhalt hier zu tun. Es geht hier nicht darum, dass man über die meisten Ruten selten mehr als 2 Kilo Druck auf die Schnur bringen kann, denn darauf möchtest Du ja im Endeffekt hinaus. Mir persönlich ist diese Tatsache bekannt und die Erkenntnis hat mich damals auch ziemlich verblüfft.

In diesem Thread geht es aber ausschließlich um FALSCHE bzw. absolut ÜBERTRIEBENE Tragkraftangaben bei einigen Chargen der Fireline von Berkley. Das nicht alle Chargen betroffen sein können, zeigen die unterschiedlichen Erfahrungen und Bewertungen.

Ich habe wegen meinen Erfahrungen vorhin bereits mit Aali-Barba gePN´t, aber ich stelle den Teil meiner PN zur Fireline trotzdem gern hier auch im AB ein; private Inhalte sind da eigentlich nicht enthalten.

"...

Zur Fireline: Ich bin ja auch bekennender Fireline-Fan, aber diese ganzen Geschichten machen mich doch sehr stutzig.  Ich habe auf meinen Spinnrollen 0,15er und 0,17er Fireline - direkt vom Händler vor Ort von der Großspule gezogen. Einwandfrei und absolut keine Probleme. Die Schnüre sind teilweise bereits 4 Jahre alt und werden es noch weiter machen. 

Auf meinen Karpfenrollen hab ich eine 1.200 Meter Spule 0,20er Fireline von einem Ebay-Händler (fitforfishing) und bin eigentlich auch zufrieden. Nur habe ich noch keine wirklichen Tragkrafttests gemacht und evtl. Hänger brauche ich nicht über die Fireline zu lösen sondern über die vorgeschaltete Monoschlagschnur wenn ich mit dem Boot ranfahre.  
Insofern mußte sich die Fireline hier noch nicht so richtig beweisen, da man selbst über die vergleichsweise kräftigen Karpfenruten ja nicht mehr als 2 Kilo im Höchstfall Druck aufbauen kann.
Stutzig macht mich aber, dass diese Fireline recht stark abfärbt - vielleicht fällt mir das auch nur auf, weil ich beim Karpfenangeln die Schnur öfter durch meine Finger laufen lasse.  
Außerdem fasert die Schnur ein wenig auf, was aber in gewissem Maß auch normal ist und die Tragkraft nicht beeinflussen soll. Ich habe die Schnur jetzt ein ganzes Jahr geangelt und die Fireline geht in die zweite Saison. 

Vielleicht sollte ich mit der 0,20er mal ´nen Tragkrafttest machen... aber irgendwie graut mir davor.   

Noch ´ne Frage: Du (Aali-Barba) sagtest, dass Du 0,22 Fireline bekommen hast, aber diese Schnur gibt es eigentlich GAR NICHT in diesem Durchmesser. 0,20 und dann erst wieder 0,25mm, das sind die Varianten in diesem Bereich. Vielleicht beim Händler nochmal genau schauen, das wäre sehr verdächtig!"


----------



## haukep (20. April 2005)

*AW: Fireline: nichtmals die halbe Tragkraft wie angegeben... @=*

Ich fische auch nur die Fireline, aber sowas ist mir auch noch nicht untergekommen... Ich denke mal, dass Du da auf einen Fake hereingefallen bist, konfronitier einfach mal den Verkäufer damit oder bewerte ihn einfach schlecht... Ich habe gerade 1km 0,32 bei Moritz in Kaltenkirchen gekauft und die ist 1a. Ich habe die mit Erfolg auf dem gelben Riff eingesetzt und bin absolut mit der Tragkraft zufrieden!!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. April 2005)

*AW: Fireline: nichtmals die halbe Tragkraft wie angegeben... @=*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> dass was Du dort vorschlägst, hat absolut nichts mit dem Sachverhalt hier zu tun. Es geht hier nicht darum, dass man über die meisten Ruten selten mehr als 2 Kilo Druck auf die Schnur bringen kann, denn darauf möchtest Du ja im Endeffekt hinaus. Mir persönlich ist diese Tatsache bekannt und die Erkenntnis hat mich damals auch ziemlich verblüfft.



@Pilkman
Hast ja recht was das Topic betrifft und die schlechte Fertigungsqualität von Chargen betrifft.

Aber diese Fixierung auf eine doch nur sehr imaginäre Tragkraft ist das worauf ich aufmerksam machen wollte!


----------



## Pilkman (20. April 2005)

*AW: Fireline: nichtmals die halbe Tragkraft wie angegeben... @=*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> ... aber diese Fixierung auf eine doch nur sehr imaginäre Tragkraft ist das worauf ich aufmerksam machen wollte!



Sagen wir mal so, diese Tragkraft wird beim normalen Angeln und Drillen niemals erreicht werden, aber beim Lösen eines Hängers über die gewickelte Schnur möchte ich KEIN Gramm der mir versprochenen Tragkraft missen. Alles andere ist dann eine echte Schweinerei.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. April 2005)

*AW: Fireline: nichtmals die halbe Tragkraft wie angegeben... @=*

Full Ack.


----------



## Logo (20. April 2005)

*AW: Fireline: nichtmals die halbe Tragkraft wie angegeben... @=*



			
				jeracom schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, das leidige Tema mit der Tragkraft.
> Dann kam ich irgendwann zur Powerline von Gigafish.de und mit der bin ich super zufrieden. Ich kaufe nichts anderes mehr. Vorallem ist dieses ein deutscher Hersteller mit eigenen Maschinen.
> 
> Mit der Powerline habe ich schon wahre Baumstämme aus dem Wasser gezogen, auch bogen sich eher der Drilling auf als das die Schnur gerissen ist.
> ...



genauso siehts bei mir auch aus. Seitdem ich die Powerline fische sind gebogene Jighaken nichts seltenes nach Hängern. Bin echt zufrieden mit der Schnur.


----------



## Aali-Barba (20. April 2005)

*AW: Fireline: nichtmals die halbe Tragkraft wie angegeben... @=*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Sagen wir mal so, diese Tragkraft wird beim normalen Angeln und Drillen niemals erreicht werden, aber beim Lösen eines Hängers über die gewickelte Schnur möchte ich KEIN Gramm der mir versprochenen Tragkraft missen. Alles andere ist dann eine echte Schweinerei.


 
Völlig richtige Sicht der Dinge#6 

Wenn ich ein Auto kaufe, dass angeblich 300 Sachen laufen soll und dies fährt "nur" 200 Sachen, dann ist das Argument, dass der normale Strassenverkehr eh "nur" 200 Sachen zuläßt, völlig irrelevant, dem Fahrzeug fehlt dann schlicht die zugesicherte Eigenschaft "es fährt 300" und das ist Grund zur Reklamation oder Wandlung, wenn dieser Zustand nicht herstellbar ist.

Was ich aber viel bedenklicher fände - wenn es denn so sein sollte - dass ist der Umstand, dass der Hersteller Schnüre mit zweiter Wahl überhaupt in den Handel bringt. Wenn dem wirklich so ist, dann sieht man ja auch, warum er das besser lassen sollte. Es besteht nämlich die Gefahr, dass damit Schindluder getrieben wird und nachher das gesamte Produkt (also auch die 1a Ware) in Verruf gerät. Da ist auch der Hersteller gefragt, Unterscheidungsmöglichkeiten zu bieten (labeln der Großspulen zum Beispiel, die klar erkennen lassen, dass es B-Ware ist) oder zumindest sollte er offensiv werden und dem Kunden Mittel und Wissen an die Hand geben, wie man das genau unterscheidet.


----------



## Chris78 (20. April 2005)

*AW: Fireline: nichtmals die halbe Tragkraft wie angegeben... @=*

Hallo zusammen!

Zuerst zu der Sache mit den "maximal 2kg" die man mit der Rute auf die Schnur ausübt:

Was ist denn, wenn z.B. eine Barbe so richtig Gas gibt? (an einen Wels brauch man hier gar nicht mal zu denken) Dann gibt man doch irgendwann mit der Rute nach und der Fisch düst davon während er kräftig Schnur von der Rolle zieht und die Bremse kreischt! Ich bin überzeugt, dass dann auch Kräfte von weit mehr als 2kg an der Schnur zerren! Nicht zu vergessen, dass so ein Fisch auch gewaltige Schläge machen kann und gerade diese Spitzen in der Belastung müssen durch die Schnur abgefangen werden können!

Ok, alles ziemlich akademisch... Aber wie auch schon von anderen gesagt, es geht auch um's Prinzip: "wo 20kg drauf steht, müssen auch 20kg drin sein!"

Zum aktuellen Stand meiner Verhandlungen:
Die Schnur kam zwar erst am 19. April hier an, aber auf der Rechnung steht 7. April. Also hab ich heute mal schnell beim Verkäufer angerufen (auf meine Mail kam keine Antwort), bevor die 14 Tage Rückgaberecht verstrichen sind. Am Telefon wurde mir gesagt, man hätte mir eine Mail geschickt, aber es kam nix an und ja, ich habe auch im Spam-Ordner nachgeschaut!

Ich soll die Schnur nun zurückschicken, sie würden sie dann testen lassen. Von mir aus gerne! Ich habe, nachdem ich die Schnur von meiner Rolle wieder auf die Spule zurückbefördert hatte, spaßeshalber nochmal einen halben Meter von der 32er Fireline genommen und mit bloßen Händen zerrissen... 

Mal gespannt ob ich nun wirklich den Kaufpreis erstattet bekomme...

Mittlerweile hab ich nun auch eine Powerline bei Gigafish bestellt (schließlich soll meine Rolle hier nicht länger "nackt" herumliegen!!) und hoffe, dass das nicht so ein "Fiaskogarn" ist... Hab viel gutes darüber gelesen, also bin ich da guter Hoffnung, aber um den Milchtüten-Test wird sie auch nicht herum kommen! 


Danke für die regen Beteiligung an dieser Diskussion!! Ich denke wir haben alle davon profitiert!


----------



## Pixelschreck (21. April 2005)

*AW: Fireline: nichtmals die halbe Tragkraft wie angegeben... @=*

Moin @ All!
Ich benutze die Fireline seit über 5 Jahren und bin sehr zufrieden. Die neue in pink färbt in der Tat ab. Ich ziehe die Schnur hin und wieder durch einen weichen Filz mit etwas reiner Vaseline, das hält die Oberfläche fit, glaube ich jedenfalls. Mit der Tragkraft hatte ich auch nie ernste Probleme. Ich hab in der Trave geangelt und dort sind Steinpackungen, ich denke die Abriebfestigkeit wird durch die dünne Vaselineschicht verbessert. Zumindest hat das eine konservierende Wirkung.

Viel Spass noch...
Jens


----------



## kaulbarsch100 (21. April 2005)

*AW: Fireline: nichtmals die halbe Tragkraft wie angegeben... @=*

Hallo,
das Thema ist nicht neu. Ich habe schon häufig Fireline mit dem WAKU Schnutester getestet. (ohne Knoten) Eine 12 Fireline ist bei max. 2,9 KG gerissen. Eine 17 trägt weniger als 5 kg. Ich halte die Tragkraftangaben generell für übertrieben.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. April 2005)

*AW: Fireline: nichtmals die halbe Tragkraft wie angegeben... @=*

Wo sollte es denn auch herkommen? Ist ja auch ein Kunststoff als Basis. Wenn man noch bedenkt das einer Monofilen bei gleichem Querschnitt noch eine größere Querschnittsfläche ohne Zwischenräume für tragende Moleküle zur Verfügung steht (mal an das Bild mit den Apfelsinen in der Kiste denken) und die Monofiltechniker auch alles rausholen was an starken langen Ketten so machbar ist. Selbst beim Monofil wird gelogen und betrogen.
Die Geflochtenen die ich bisher näher angesehen habe, waren auch alle (viel) dicker als der gleiche Wert bei Monofilen was ich für die nächste Schummelei halte. 

Ist schwierig eine Multifile korrekt mit der Micrometerschraube zu messen, weil man die ja zu leicht breitdrücken kann (Nutzen das etwa die Hersteller aus?) , aber das erfahrene Auge bei einer aufliegenden Rollenwicklung kommt da auch schon gut ran und man kann mit dunkler/geschwärzter Schnur auch gut vergleichen, letztlich ist ja genau das Spulenwickelmaß das wichtige.

Aber jetzt deutet sich ja auch an, daß nicht nur beim Durchmesser sondern gleichfalls noch bei der Tragkraft "schöngedacht" wurde - also marketingmäßig optimiert.  ;+


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. April 2005)

*AW: Fireline: nichtmals die halbe Tragkraft wie angegeben... @=*



> Was ist denn, wenn z.B. eine Barbe so richtig Gas gibt? (an einen Wels brauch man hier gar nicht mal zu denken) Dann gibt man doch irgendwann mit der Rute nach und der Fisch düst davon während er kräftig Schnur von der Rolle zieht und die Bremse kreischt! Ich bin überzeugt, dass dann auch Kräfte von weit mehr als 2kg an der Schnur zerren!


Da können auch keine größeren Kräfte kommen. Wenn die Rolle die Schnur freigibt wenn die Rute voll durchgebogen ist, kann nicht mehr Kraft auf der Schnur lasten als die voll gebogene Rute hergibt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. April 2005)

*AW: Fireline: nichtmals die halbe Tragkraft wie angegeben... @=*

^ Richtig. wobei "voll" durchgebogen - Endanschlag gibts ja nicht außer den Knack   

Es sei denn er hält die Rutenspitze genau zum Fisch und der zieht dann nur gegen die Rolle.  (meinte Chris78 oben)
Ist aber theoretisch und in der anglerischen Praxis ein ziemlicher GAU - einmal insbesondere bei Geflochtenen ohne die wichtige Rutenfederung (ritz!) und dann geht der dicke Kumpel  :s  natürlich genau dahin wo es für ihn am günstigsten ist, sprich Poller-Steine-Gestrüpp-Seerosen, also genau das was die Landung effektiv verhindert.   |gr:

Irgendwie werden die Kräfte an der gebogenen Rute in der Stärke immer maßlos überschätzt, es sei denn man mißt mal wirklich nach!  :g


----------



## Palerado (22. April 2005)

*AW: Fireline: nichtmals die halbe Tragkraft wie angegeben... @=*

Habe gestern auch den Test gemacht.
Hatte mir ja auch die Fireline für 7,25€/m gekauft.

Also gestern 10L Eimer angeknotet und langsam volllaufen lassen.
Kurz vorm überlaufen ist die Schnur gerissen, also ca. 9,5 - 10 Kilo.
Halten soll sie angeblich 13,2 Kilo. 

Da kann jetzt jeder denken was er will


----------



## ex-elbangler (22. April 2005)

*AW: Fireline: nichtmals die halbe Tragkraft wie angegeben... @=*



			
				Palerado schrieb:
			
		

> Habe gestern auch den Test gemacht.
> Hatte mir ja auch die Fireline für 7,25€/m gekauft.
> 
> Also gestern 10L Eimer angeknotet und langsam volllaufen lassen.
> ...


 

Damit kannst Du meiner Meinung nach voll und ganz zufrieden sein.

Ich werde den Test mit meiner morgen auch mal machen.


----------



## detlefb (22. April 2005)

*AW: Fireline: nichtmals die halbe Tragkraft wie angegeben... @=*



			
				Logo schrieb:
			
		

> genauso siehts bei mir auch aus. Seitdem ich die Powerline fische sind gebogene Jighaken nichts seltenes nach Hängern. Bin echt zufrieden mit der Schnur.



Komisch, das ist bei mir auch mit der Fireline so.


----------



## dorschhai (22. April 2005)

*AW: Fireline: nichtmals die halbe Tragkraft wie angegeben... @=*

... und wieder erschreckende Erkentnisse über Fireline! Habe mir vor zwei Tagen erst wieder 300m PowerPro bestellt! Mit der bin ich echt zufrieden!


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. April 2005)

*AW: Fireline: nichtmals die halbe Tragkraft wie angegeben... @=*

Michael Stahlberg, Geschäftsführer von PureFishing (Hersteller von Fireline), hat mir zu dem hier geschilderten Problem folgende Erklärungen gegeben:

Im Januar 2005 wurde die Fireline qualtitativ verbessert. 
Das bedeutet:
Die Farbe wurde intensiver und länger haltbar, die Oberflächenvesiegelung wurde härter.

Nachteil der neuen Schnur:
Bei einfachen Knoten verringert sich die Tragkraft um ca. 10%, während bei für geflochtene Schnüre geeigneten Knoten (Palomar) oder Knotenlosverbindern die Tragkgraft um cca. 10 % stieg.

Es ist laut Herrn Stahlberg physikalisch normal, dass die Schnur nicht direkt am Knoten reisst, sondern durch die Schwächung durch den Knoten über demselben in der Schnur. Je nach Knoten kann eine geflochtene bis zu 70% der Tragkraft verlieren, am geeignetesten sei der Palomar - Knoten.

Ein weiterer zu beachtender (und hier evtl. relevanter) Punkt:
Alle Schnüre aus Dynema/Spectra sind sehr empfindlich sowohl gegen UV - Strahlung wie auch gegen thermische Belastungen.

Man sollte also keinesfalls geflochtene Schnur im Sommer im Auto aufbewahren!

Es kann für die heir geschilderten Vorfälle in den Augen von Herrn Stahlberg zwei Erklärungen geben:
Man hat eine Schnur aus der Produktion nach Januar 2005 erwischt und einen einfahen Knoten verwendet. Die stärkere Färbung der Schnur führt  nämlich am Anfang auch zu stärkerem Farbverlust, wenngleich insgesamt die Farbe dunkler/intensiver und besser haltbar sei.

Die zweite Möglichkeit scheint mir persönlich schlüssiger, da wohl über kleinere Händler bzw. Ebay gekauft wurde: Dass nämlich die Schnur schlicht entweder überlagert oder falsch gelagert war (UV - Strahlung/thermische Probleme).

Laut Herrn Stahlberg sollten diese Probleme nur bei der stahlgrauen Schnur auftreten.

Ich bedanke mich bei Herrn Stahlberg hier nochmals ausdrücklich für das interessante und nette Gespräch.


----------



## Palerado (22. April 2005)

*AW: Fireline: nichtmals die halbe Tragkraft wie angegeben... @=*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist laut Herrn Stahlberg physikalisch normal, dass die Schnur nicht direkt am Knoten reisst, sondern durch die Schwächung durch den Knoten über demselben in der Schnur.


Versteh ich nicht #c 
Bei mir ist die SChnur ca. 10cm über dem Knoten gerissen. Das kann ich mir nicht erklären.
Ich muss aber auch gestehen, dass ich einen Gammelknoten gemacht habe.
Ein Palomar an nem Wassereimer...


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. April 2005)

*AW: Fireline: nichtmals die halbe Tragkraft wie angegeben... @=*



> Versteh ich nicht


Weil bei Belastung der Knoten nicht durchschneidet, sondern dadurch wohl die Hauptschnur schwächt, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, also durch den Knoten nicht der Knoten selber der Schwachpunbkt ist sondern die Schnur darüber quasi "explodiert".

Zum Thema geflochtene un Knoten wurde mir aber fürs Magazin auch schon ein Artikel von PureFishing zugesagt, ist halt wie immer ne Zeitfrage (frühestens Juni).


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. April 2005)

*AW: Fireline: nichtmals die halbe Tragkraft wie angegeben... @=*

Ein paar wenige Zentimeter neben dem Knoten kann man dem Knoten zuschreiben, das funktioniert ähnlich wie eine Feinstrumpfhosenlaufmasche.
Aber 'zig Zentimeter vom Knoten weg bei regulären Anglerknoten und man nicht alles vorher wild übernander drillt & drallt - halte dann den Knoten für unschuldig und das vorliegende Material für Mist.


----------



## Logo (22. April 2005)

*AW: Fireline: nichtmals die halbe Tragkraft wie angegeben... @=*



			
				detlefb schrieb:
			
		

> Komisch, das ist bei mir auch mit der Fireline so.



sollte ja eigentlich auch so sein aber bei mir war`s leider fast nie der Fall. Wird natürlich auch ein bißchen Zufall hinter stecken und/oder wie stark die Schnüre die Steine schon geschnitten haben. 

Aber insgesamt hab ich halt den Eindruck das die 0,16er Powerline schon einiges mehr aushält als ne 0,15er Fireline. Vom Durchmesser kann ich jetzt nichts sagen #c


----------



## Magic_Moses (22. April 2005)

*AW: Fireline: nichtmals die halbe Tragkraft wie angegeben... @=*

Ich an deiner Stelle würde mich mal direkt mit dem Hersteller in Verbindung setzen und das Problem schildern.

Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass gerade bei Ebay viele Fälscher unterwegs sind, die mit einem guten Namen die schnelle Mark machen wollen. Da gerade der Hersteller bestimmt ein großes Interesse an diesen Machenschaften haben dürfte, bin ich mir fast sicher, dass er dir aus Kulanzgründen Ersatz schickt und im Gegenzug die Adresse des Händlers bekommt.

Es gibt bestimmt Chargen, die nicht 100%ig in Ordnung sind, aber dermaßen große Abweichungen lassen für mich nur einen Schluß zu: Nepp.

Ich selbst habe auf fast allen Rollen Fireline drauf und kann absolut nichts negatives über diese Schnur sagen.


----------



## herrm (22. April 2005)

*AW: Fireline: nichtmals die halbe Tragkraft wie angegeben... @=*

das ist wohl schwachsinn,was der herr stahlberg ,da von sich gibt,der schwächste punkt ist immer der knoten und wenn die schnur 10 cm über dem knoten oder noch drüber reisst hat die schnur ein fehler.
ps würde ich an seiner stelle auch nicht zugeben.


----------



## arno (22. April 2005)

*AW: Fireline: nichtmals die halbe Tragkraft wie angegeben... @=*



			
				detlefb schrieb:
			
		

> Komisch, das ist bei mir auch mit der Fireline so.



Das hatte ich auch in Wachtendonk beim AB-Treffen!
Die anderen sagen aber das war ein Rotauge :q das meinen Jighaken aufgebogen hat!


----------



## detlefb (22. April 2005)

*AW: Fireline: nichtmals die halbe Tragkraft wie angegeben... @=*



			
				Logo schrieb:
			
		

> sollte ja eigentlich auch so sein aber bei mir war`s leider fast nie der Fall. Wird natürlich auch ein bißchen Zufall hinter stecken und/oder wie stark die Schnüre die Steine schon geschnitten haben.
> 
> Aber insgesamt hab ich halt den Eindruck das die 0,16er Powerline schon einiges mehr aushält als ne 0,15er Fireline. Vom Durchmesser kann ich jetzt nichts sagen #c




hmmmm, das einzige was ich NIE mache, sind Knoten bei geflochtener.
Ich nehme IMMER No-Knot Verbinder. Vielleicht liegt da der Hase im berühmten Pfeffer.


----------



## Logo (22. April 2005)

*AW: Fireline: nichtmals die halbe Tragkraft wie angegeben... @=*

@detlefb 
hm ne hab auch immer Knotenlos Verbinder im Einsatz gehabt  und zur Zeit mach ich mit der Powerline sogar den ?Bimini-Twist? und der hält auch. 
Aber ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich auch nicht Jahrelang die Schnüre im Einsatz habe und wahrscheinlich einfach nur Pech gehabt haben könnte.
Empfinde die Powerline zur Zeit einfach für stärker.


----------



## detlefb (22. April 2005)

*AW: Fireline: nichtmals die halbe Tragkraft wie angegeben... @=*



			
				Logo schrieb:
			
		

> Bimini-Twist



Jepp, dem vertraue ich auch,nur bastel den mal mit klammen Fingern im Wasser stehend #d  #d Trotzdem sind mir sind Knoten bei geflochtener halt suspekt, lieber ohne.

Stress mit Schnüren ist wohl so alt wie das Angeln selber. Und selbst Mercedes muß Fahrzeuge wegen Qualitätsproblemen zurück rufen, so what??


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. April 2005)

*AW: Fireline: nichtmals die halbe Tragkraft wie angegeben... @=*

Ist ja schon komisch, daß es auch geflochtene gibt, mit der man ordentlich einen haltbaren Knoten binden kann.  :g 

Im Zweifelsfall einen Tropfen Sekunderkleber drauf und bombig ists


----------



## Logo (22. April 2005)

*AW: Fireline: nichtmals die halbe Tragkraft wie angegeben... @=*

haste Recht #h will ja nicht sagen das die Fireline schlecht ist, sondern nur das ich zur Zeit einfach besser mit der Powerline zurecht komme. 
Die Tragkraft der Schnüre ist aber auch extrem unterschiedlich. Wie das nun mit dem tatsächlichen Durchmesser übereinstimmt, kann ich wie gesagt nicht sagen. 
Kollege von mir fischt zur Zeit die XDS und ist zufrieden damit :g

gruss Logo


----------



## just_a_placebo (22. April 2005)

*AW: Fireline: nichtmals die halbe Tragkraft wie angegeben... @=*



> Stress mit Schnüren ist wohl so alt wie das Angeln selber. Und selbst Mercedes muß Fahrzeuge wegen Qualitätsproblemen zurück rufen, so what??



Nur machen die´s wenigstens und geben ihre Fehler zu. So schafft man auch trotz Fehler ein Vertrauensverhältnis...


----------



## Logo (22. April 2005)

*AW: Fireline: nichtmals die halbe Tragkraft wie angegeben... @=*

ich find den Preis der Fireline recht lustig. Beim Moritz Shop in meiner Nähe kosten die 270 Meter Fireline 44 Euros, dass sind gut 16 Euros pro 100 Meter. 
Beim nächsten Shop zahl ich 29 Euro für 270 Meter und andere berichten von 7 Euro für 100 Meter ;+


----------



## Excellent (23. April 2005)

*AW: Fireline: nichtmals die halbe Tragkraft wie angegeben... @=*

hey....bei welchem ebayanbieter habt ihr den quatsch gekauft. ich wollte auch dort zulangen......aber unter diesen umstände?!

gruss

alex


----------



## 1a-angelshop.de (23. April 2005)

*AW: Fireline: nichtmals die halbe Tragkraft wie angegeben... @=*

Hallo,

bin jetzt erst auf den Tread gestossen und hab nicht alle Seiten durchgeackert - vieleicht ist diese Hinweis also nicht neu:

Die Tragkraftwerte werden bei geflochtenen Schnüren nicht durch Tests ermittelt, sondern durch berechnungen der Hersteller.

Da spielt eine Rolle:
- Material des geflechts
- Stärke der Einzelnen Fäden die verflochten werden
- Art der Flechtung
- Enge der Flechtung
- und wohl noch einiges

Nun ist die Berechnung das eine, die Produktion das nächste und die Praxis etwas ganz anderes!

Hierauf weise ich meine Kunden hin - sollte eigentlich jeder Händler tun?!

Mir ist eine Schnur lieber, wo weniger draufsteht - die hält meist eher was sie verspricht (gleiches gilt für Mono - da stimmt meist die tragkraft annähernd, aber der Durchmesser ist grösser)

Hier noch zwei Storris die mir unterschiedliche Kunden, völlig unabhängig vonenander, über eine bekannte Schnurmarke erzählten:

Beide hatten 25er gekauft bzw. aufspulen lassen, die um die 17kg tragen sollte.

Der eine (Maurer) ist nach Hause, seinen 10Liter Maurereimer mit Wasser gefüllt, knüppel um die Schnur, mit NoKnot am Eimer befestigt - 3x mittendurchgerissen - Diskussion mit dem Händler nutzte nichts - hat sich dann bei mir ne preiswerte (Wenigrundgeflochtene) gekauft - es lief kein Wasser!

Der Andere hatte sich ne Orginal-Grosspule gekauft - Test mit Federwage - rund 12 kg
- Versandhändler angerufen - kann nicht sein - ist aber - bitte zur Prüfung einschicken!

Nach 4 Wochen Antwort: Mikroskopische Prüfung hat ergeben, dass versehentlich 20er auf die 25er Spule gespult wurde - Ersatzlieferung war dabei.
Diese sah dann aber von der Optik und Füllmenge der 30er grosspule, die er vorher auch gekauft hat sehr ähnlich ;-)


Fazit bei Schnüren ruhig mal nach den ehrlichen und/oder preiswerteren schauen,
vieleicht auch vor dem Kauf die (berechnete) Tragkraft praktisch testen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. April 2005)

*AW: Fireline: nichtmals die halbe Tragkraft wie angegeben... @=*

Oder, was ja immer mein Tipp ist:
Nicht nach dem Durchmesser fragen, sondern Schnüre verschiedener Hersteller aber gleicher Tragkraft nebeneinander legen und per Augenschein vergleichen.

Da sieht man dann schon mit blossem Auge die großen Unterschiede sowohl beim realen Durchmesser wie auch bei der Flechtung selber. Und da ewrden dann ganz schnell angegeben 0,20er zu soliden realen 0,40ern.

Und die Tragkraft ist nur ein Kriterium für den Schnurkauf. Der Vorteil der geflochtenen ist ja nicht die Tragkraft, sondern die geringe Dehnung - der Nachteil ganz klar die Abriebfestigkeit.


----------



## Pilkman (23. April 2005)

*AW: Fireline: nichtmals die halbe Tragkraft wie angegeben... @=*



			
				Logo schrieb:
			
		

> ... aber insgesamt hab ich halt den Eindruck das die 0,16er Powerline schon einiges mehr aushält als ne 0,15er Fireline. ...



Dein Eindruck täuscht Dich nicht und selbst wenn es an der Fireline absolut nichts zu meckern gäbe, müßte das auch so sein. :m

Warum? Weil eine 0,16er Powerline und eine 0,15er Fireline tragkrafttechnisch absolut nicht in einer Liga spielen. Die 0,16er Powerline soll über 15 Kilo tragen, die 0,15er Fireline knapp die Hälfte.

Wobei wir wieder beim Thema "Durchmesserschummelei bei Geflochtenen" wären und das wollen wir hier ja nicht weiter ausführen.


----------



## MefoFan (23. April 2005)

*AW: Fireline: nichtmals die halbe Tragkraft wie angegeben... @=*

Fireline is´Top...
Ich benutze 15er Fireline zum Spinnfischen an der Küste.
Bevor die Schnur bei einem Hänger reißt oder der Knoten aufgeht,
biegt sich eher der 4er VMC Drillingshaken auf.
Habe schon seit Jahren keine Blinker oder Wobbler
verloren und das obwohl die Schnur schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Puckel
hat.
Die Schnur kommt von Moritz hat und hat auch ganz schön gefärbt und
sieht mittlerweile aus wie ein Wollfaden -> ganz schön ausgefranzt.


----------



## 1a-angelshop.de (23. April 2005)

*AW: Fireline: nichtmals die halbe Tragkraft wie angegeben... @=*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Oder, was ja immer mein Tipp ist:
> Nicht nach dem Durchmesser fragen, sondern Schnüre verschiedener Hersteller aber gleicher Tragkraft nebeneinander legen und per Augenschein vergleichen....


 
In jedem Fall: Augen auf beim Schnurkauf! (reimt sich sogar)

ich kann Thomas nur zustimmen!

da aber wie festgestellt auch bei der Tragkraft oft nicht das Angegebene erreicht wird, wäre sicher eine Kombination von optischer Begutachtung und Test der tatsächlichen (nicht rechnerischen) linearen Tragkraft sinnvoll!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. April 2005)

*AW: Fireline: nichtmals die halbe Tragkraft wie angegeben... @=*

Also Hakenaufbiegen kann ich bei einem 6-10g Jighead auch mit einer 20er Mono, das ist kein Kunststück!  :q  

Eher schwer ist schon eine ganze verfangene Decke aus der Bachströmung sauber zu landen, was dann bei Minusgraden die Sofortstopprücklaufsperre ausfallen und damit in Folge das Getriebe einer einfacheren Rolle ein wenig überspringen ließ.  |gr:


----------



## ex-elbangler (24. April 2005)

*AW: Fireline: nichtmals die halbe Tragkraft wie angegeben... @=*

Ich hab gestern endlich mein Angelzeugs wiedre bekommen, da hab ich mir gleich 

mal meine Fireline genauer angesehen, abfärben tut meine *nicht*.


----------



## Pixelschreck (24. April 2005)

*AW: Fireline: nichtmals die halbe Tragkraft wie angegeben... @=*

So ich hab jetzt mal einen Knotentest gemacht. Ich habe ein Stück .20ger Fireline und meine Unterschnur so geknotet wie ichs auch auf der angel habe. Einen Wassereimer drangehängt, in die Badewanne gestellt, leicht anghoben und langsam vollaufen lassen. Die Fireline ist erwartungsgemäß bei ca 8 Litern am Verbindungsknoten zur Hauptschnur gebrochen. Bei einer angegebenen Tragfähigkeit von 13 Kg also völlig normal.

Petri Heil
Jens


----------



## nixfang (8. Mai 2005)

*AW: Fireline: nichtmals die halbe Tragkraft wie angegeben... @=*

Hm hatte mir letzte Woche ne 12-er F**** X*S beim Händler aufspulen lassen. Als ich den Beitrag hier gelesen habe, habe ich gleich mal einen Schnurtest gemacht. bei ca 3,5 kg war IMMER Schluss. (müsste eigentlich so 7,8 kG halten ) Die Schnur ist nie am Knoten gerissen sondern immer irgendwo mitten drin.
Ich habe den Eindruck, dass das gefakte Schnüre sind. :r


----------



## Tommy-Boy (8. Mai 2005)

*AW: Fireline: nichtmals die halbe Tragkraft wie angegeben... @=*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Wo sollte es denn auch herkommen? Ist ja auch ein Kunststoff als Basis. Wenn man noch bedenkt das einer Monofilen bei gleichem Querschnitt noch eine größere Querschnittsfläche ohne Zwischenräume für tragende Moleküle zur Verfügung steht (mal an das Bild mit den Apfelsinen in der Kiste denken) und die Monofiltechniker auch alles rausholen was an starken langen Ketten so machbar ist.



Nee, das stimmt nicht so ganz. Eine geflochtene Schnur (oder ein Seil) hat eine größere Tragkraft als die Summe der einzelnen Stränge.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Mai 2005)

*AW: Fireline: nichtmals die halbe Tragkraft wie angegeben... @=*



			
				Tommy-Boy schrieb:
			
		

> Nee, das stimmt nicht so ganz. Eine geflochtene Schnur (oder ein Seil) hat eine größere Tragkraft als die Summe der einzelnen Stränge.



Die Summe der einzelnen Tragkräfte ergibt ziemlich genau die Gesamttragkraft!   :m


----------



## polli (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Fireline: nichtmals die halbe Tragkraft wie angegeben... @=*

So:
Ich wollt aber nun auch mal den Ebay-händler wissen.Diese Frage wird geflissentlich umgangen.


----------



## Big Fins (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Fireline: nichtmals die halbe Tragkraft wie angegeben... @=*

Also bei Moritz wird/wurde nur org Fireline verkauft, ganz sicher.
Die Großspulen kamen immer immer org verpackt vom Großhändler.
Das beschriebene Problem läßt eher auf nicht org Ware schließen, anders ausgedrückt, billige Fälschung.
Fireline färbt nur "leicht" ab, wenn man zB die Rolle bespult und mit dem Finger strafft.


----------



## Tommy-Boy (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Fireline: nichtmals die halbe Tragkraft wie angegeben... @=*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Die Summe der einzelnen Tragkräfte ergibt ziemlich genau die Gesamttragkraft!   :m



Ist das so?

Nimm mal an, wir verflechten 10 Schnüre á 1m (und nehmen wir der Einfachheit halber an, dass wir damit eine geflochtene Schnur mit 1m Länge erhalten). Jede Schnur hat eine Tragkraft von 10kg, und einen Fehler von 10% bei 1m Länge um 10% (jaja, ist viel, aber zum Rechnen einfacher. Dafür betrachten wir ja auch nur einen Meter). Also wäre bei jedem Einzelstrang ein 10cm Stückchen nur mit 9 kg belastbar. Dementsprechend hat jede Schnur eine Tragkraft von 9kg, und alle 10 Schnüre eine Tragkraft von 90kg.

Verflechtest Du nun die Schüre, liegen die Fehler normalerweise nicht alle an einer Stelle. Nehmen wir eine Gleichverteilung an, bei werweißwievielen Strängen und größerer Länge sowie kleinerer Fehler wird das auch so sein. Dann wären alle 10cm eine andere Schnur geschwächt, also hat ein 10cm Stück eine Tragkraft von 9x10kg + 1x9kg=99kg. Die geflochtene hätte also idealerweise 99kg Tragkraft.

Klar, bei diesem Beispiel haben wir viele Annahmen, und viel idealisiert, aber vom Prinzip her ändert sich bei dieser Geschichte nix. 

Gruß
Tom


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Fireline: nichtmals die halbe Tragkraft wie angegeben... @=*

@Tommy-Boy
Also wenn du mit Fehlerwerten und Verteilungen rechnen willst, ist das so Pi mal Daumen aber nicht mehr zu machen. Da sich Fehler beliebig verteilen, würde daß dann auch heißen, daß eine Schnur bei genügend langer Lauflänge irgendwann durch Fehlstellenaddition an einer Stelle sehr viel WENIGER Tragkraft hat und natürlich genau dann da reißt, Rest egal.

Hier wurde gerade letztes eine Tabelle verlinkt gepostet - weiß im Moment nicht mehr genau wers war - die reale Durchmesser zu Tragkraft gesetzt hat. 
Da hat dann die (pure) geflochtene max. 50% mehr LINEARE Tragkraft als eine Mono Berkley Senithin (real gemessen von angeltreff) bei gleichem Durchmesser, und das hört sich schon mal wieder vernünftig an. (0,20mm ~ 6kg vs. 4kg) 

[Nachtrag: til wars:
http://home.intergga.ch/til/geraet/schnurdurchmesser.htm]

Eine Erklärung, für Geflecht härtere Materialien und weniger Weichmacher zu benötigen leuchtet ja sehr einfach ein, man schaue nur auf Litze und Draht gleichen Gesamtdurchmessers. 

In Mono steckt also viel Weichmacher u.a. Zeug um den "Draht" biegsam zu machen, bei Geflecht hat man praktisch pure Tragfäden. 
Unter Berücksichtigung der Knotenfestigkeit, die man trotz no-Knot-Verbindern ja doch mal braucht wie bespielsweise am Karpfenhaken, bleibt dann kaum ein relevanter Tragkraftunterschied zwischen Mono und Geflecht, denn das nicht tragende Additiv in Mono hat eben auch andere gute Eigenschaften (Abrieb, Knotenpackung, Pufferung, Scherfestigkeit u.a.m) Chemisch ist einfach klar, daß es bestimmte Kettenmoleküle mit besten Zugeigenschaften gibt und da kann man nicht einfach immer wieder was neues Erfinden. Den Marketingaussagen sollte man sowieso nie unüberprüft glauben  :g 

Für eine Geflechtschnur spricht eben nicht die Tragkraft, sondern die Dehnungsarmut was für ausliegende Schnüre ab 100m das entscheidende Kriterium ist.


----------



## Tommy-Boy (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Fireline: nichtmals die halbe Tragkraft wie angegeben... @=*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> @Tommy-Boy
> Also wenn du mit Fehlerwerten und Verteilungen rechnen willst, ist das so Pi mal Daumen aber nicht mehr zu machen. Da sich Fehler beliebig verteilen, würde daß dann auch heißen, daß eine Schnur bei genügend langer Lauflänge irgendwann durch Fehlstellenaddition an einer Stelle sehr viel WENIGER Tragkraft hat und natürlich genau dann da reißt, Rest egal.



Deshalb habe ich auch nicht gerechnet, sondern prinzipiell klar machen wollen, warum geflochtene in der Summe stärker ist als die einzelnen Stränge. Falls einer (A) mal 'versagt', kann das von den anderen Strängen aufgefangen werden. Wenn nun an einer anderen Stelle ein Strang (B) bricht, kann die Schnur an dieser u.a. von Strang A unterstützt werden, obwohl er eigentlich schon an einer anderen Stelle gerissen ist.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Fireline: nichtmals die halbe Tragkraft wie angegeben... @=*

@Tommy-Boy
Die Teilrisse und Verteilung kann innerhalb einer Monofilen auch erfolgen, aber das sieht man halt nicht. Eine Monofile ist auch eine gesponnene aus einer Düse mit sehr vielen kleinen langen Ketten.

Aber sozusagen jetzt nebenbei bist Du gerade auf das Problem der geflochtenen Fireline gestoßen: Wenn die Produktionscharge in den Grundfäden zuviele Fehler aufweist, stimmt die Tragkraft der tausende Fädchen insgesamt auch nicht mehr und die Problemfrage hier ist ja genau das.  #h 
Ansehen muß man das der Schnur nicht. Ein irgendwie erkennbarer Berkley-Produktionscode könnte das vielleicht helfen  |kopfkrat


----------



## Tommy-Boy (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Fireline: nichtmals die halbe Tragkraft wie angegeben... @=*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> @Tommy-Boy
> Die Teilrisse und Verteilung kann innerhalb einer Monofilen auch erfolgen, aber das sieht man halt nicht. Eine Monofile ist auch eine gesponnene aus einer Düse mit sehr vielen kleinen langen Ketten.



Na, das wird mir jetzt zu (makro)molekular. Aber immerhin besteht ja eine Geflochtene aus vielen Monofilen, also immer noch besser. Ist halt tatsächlich so, ansonsten würde das ganze verweben ja auch nicht so richtig viel Sinn machen. 

Ich benutze übrigens keine Geflochtene, weil mir die mal so richtig übel auf meiner Rolle festgefroren ist und das Angeln damit sofort beendet war. Ist das eigentlich mittlerweile besser geworden?



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Ansehen muß man das der Schnur nicht. Ein irgendwie erkennbarer Berkley-Produktionscode könnte das vielleicht helfen  |kopfkrat



Stimmt, und eine eindeutige Partie-Nummer wird mit Sicherheit auch vergeben, wenn man nun noch die gekaufte Schnur damit abgleichen könnte, wäre allen geholfen.

Ich persönlich glaube übrigens, dass da einfach Fälschungen auf dem Markt sind. Kein großes Unternehmen kann es sich leisten, durch so einen Blödsinn seinen Kundenstamm zu vergraulen.

Gruß
Tom


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (28. Mai 2005)

*AW: Fireline: nichtmals die halbe Tragkraft wie angegeben... @=*

|krach: Wenn ich das hier alles so lese, dann ahne ich schlimmes.

Habe mir bei E-Bay Berkley Fireline gekauft(100m -7,80 oder so) und mußte dann feststellen, das diese Schnur null taugt! Ich weiß nicht ob es wirklich Fireline ist, da ich keine Originalspulen bekommen habe. 600m(300grün,300grau) habe ich geordert und Ich kann sie in die Tonne hauen. Ich kann sie ohne Knoten mit den Händen zerreißen#d ,nicht normal!!
Wenn ich Fireline gekauft habe, wo auch Fireline drauf stand, dann hatte ich wirklich nie Probleme. Ich fische sie schon viele Jahre.
Es gibt jetzt zwei Möglichkeiten. Entweder ist die Schnur die ich habe eine Fälschung oder ich habe ausgerechnet den Schrott der Großspule gekauft, die nicht i.O. war.#c 
Aus Schaden wird man klug, aber das es gleich immer so viel kosten muß??#q


----------



## seatrout61 (28. Mai 2005)

*AW: Fireline: nichtmals die halbe Tragkraft wie angegeben... @=*

Wenn sich die Fireline schon mit blossen Händen zerreissen lässt, dann könnte die Schnur auch überlagert sein. Ist wohl nicht wirklich UV-resistent. 

Habe das bei älteren Schnurfüllungen selber erlebt, kann bei mir an UV und/oder Salzwassereinwirkungen gelegen haben. Auch relativ neu ist mir die Fireline schonmal mittendrin gerissen, einfach so, z.B. beim Auswerfen ohne besondere Belastungen.

Mit der Hemmingway (eingeschränkte Abriebfestigkeit) und der Powerpro (absolut Top) habe ich die besseren Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Mai 2005)

*AW: Fireline: nichtmals die halbe Tragkraft wie angegeben... @=*



			
				Tommy-Boy schrieb:
			
		

> Ich benutze übrigens keine Geflochtene, weil mir die mal so richtig übel auf meiner Rolle festgefroren ist und das Angeln damit sofort beendet war. Ist das eigentlich mittlerweile besser geworden?



Mal so nebenbei: Bei Frost gibt es schon einige zusätzliche Gefahren und Probleme:

- Nasse Schnurrollchen besonders mit Kugellager frieren fest - je größer und wuchtiger je eher. Alte kleine Chromröllchen auf Gleitunterlage hatten das nicht.

- Die modernen One-Way Rücklaufsperren können aussteigen, dann ist plötzlich keine Rücklaufsperre mehr da  ;+ 

- Alle Schmierungen müssen frostfest sein. Mit billigen Fetten ohne Kaltlaufeigenschaft wirds hart. Motöröl WD 5-40 oder 10-40 Mischungen mit dem richtigen Fett können gut helfen.

- Alle Schnür, die Wasser aufnehmen taugen null dafür. Beschichtete geflochtene können helfen, aber auch nur wenn diese Wasserabweisend ist und bleibt. Alte rauhe Schnür (auch mono) gehen auch nicht.

- Metallrollenfüsse und Metallkurbelgriffe sind wirklich unangenehm - isolieren.

Ich nehme zum Frostangeln nur noch ältere Rollen mit klassischer Klinkensperre, simplen Schnurlaufröllchen und weicher monofiler Schnur. Damit null Problemo!  #6


----------



## obl (1. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Fireline: nichtmals die halbe Tragkraft wie angegeben... @=*

naja, vielleicht ist das ja auch aufschlussreich

hab ich bei ebay com entdeckt

"New In Box" Berkley Fireline 6Lbs/1000yd (Flame Green)

Starting bid:	AU $99.00  =68€
(Approximately US $75.17)  


 price: 	AU $125.00 (Approximately US $94.91)

Item location: 	*Singapore*
Singapore	



also bauen die chinesen wirklich alles nach...


ps. hab auch verschiedene firelines und noch keine probleme..toi toi toi


----------



## vaaberg (1. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Fireline: nichtmals die halbe Tragkraft wie angegeben... @=*

Ich fische seit Jahren Fireline und zwar im Dauereinsatz. Mien Angel"Kumpel" hat gespart und "auch Fireline" gekauft. Meine 3 Jahre alte Schnur,immer jedes Jahr 3 Monate in Norwegen im Stress-einsatz hat keine Mängel. Nachdem meines Freundes Schnur zweimal bei einem  5kg Dorsch mittendrin riss, haben wir von meiner Org. Grossrolle umgespult. #q 
Und schon war Ruhe. Seitdem Kaufen wir gemeinsam.
Fazit: Ich kaufe grundsätzlich nur 1000 m Grossrollen Original Berkley Fireline  in 0,39 flamegreen - seit diesem Jahr andere Farbe. Und natürlich für meine  grösseren Fischlein(Heilbutt/Leng) Penn 51 kg. Dies und nix anderes  Basta. #6 

Moin Vaaberg


----------



## Browning Jupp (1. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Fireline: nichtmals die halbe Tragkraft wie angegeben... @=*

Komische Sache, hatten bis dato noch keine Probleme mit Fireline.
Wir fischen seit zehn Jahren alle größen der Fireline und noch keine Probleme gehabt!

Ich kann mir nur vorstellen das Du da alte Schnur angedreht bekommen hast, so wie Du die Stuation schilderst oder eine ganz andere Schnur wie angegeben!

Mfg

Browning Jupp


----------



## eg19399 (1. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Fireline: nichtmals die halbe Tragkraft wie angegeben... @=*

Ich fische auch seit einigen Jahren - zumindest beim Spinnfischen - nur noch mit Fireline und hatte damit bisher keine Probleme. Und auch mit der Haltbarkeit bei intensiver Nutzung gabs keine Probleme. 

Petri Heil


----------



## noose (1. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Fireline: nichtmals die halbe Tragkraft wie angegeben... @=*

|kopfkrat

Der "Tragkraftbetrug" ist doch aber schon ne alte sache,hier wird sich aber gewundert wie die Kuh vorm neuem Tor... seltsam.

In den USA wo die Fireline herstammt darf sie NICHT mit europäischen Tragkraftangaben verkauft werden, sie hat dort seltsamerweise ganz andere Angaben drauf.

Man kann das Waagen-Reißexperiment mit jeder geflochtenen auf dem Markt machen und wird IMMER unangenehm überrascht.

Sicher aber gibt es Fireline fakes bei Ebay zu Supersonderpreisen die man dann mit der Hand zerreissen kann.

gruss


----------



## Tommi-Engel (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Fireline: nichtmals die halbe Tragkraft wie angegeben... @=*



			
				noose schrieb:
			
		

> Man kann das Waagen-Reißexperiment mit jeder geflochtenen auf dem Markt machen und wird IMMER unangenehm überrascht.


 
Stimmt, ich habe gerade meine 7er Powerline getestet.
8,8 kg soll die halten.
So bei 4 - 5 kg ist sie dann schon gerissen (mittendrin).

Ich hab dann auch gleich bei Gigafish angerufen.
Und obwohl ich die Rechnung nicht mehr finde, hat der Herr am Telefon mir ohne zu zögern angeboten mir kostenlos 150 m 11er zu schicken.
Ob mir damit geholfen ist weiß ich zwar nicht, aber auf jeden fall ist das noch Service.#6 

Gruss
Tommi


----------



## drogba (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Fireline: nichtmals die halbe Tragkraft wie angegeben... @=*

kenn das probelm habe ne 16er beim rapfen fischen benutz hatte nen geilen biss doch leider war die schnurr durchgerissen.ich scheiese auf geflochtene die bringen voll nichts!


----------



## Hechthunter21 (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Fireline: nichtmals die halbe Tragkraft wie angegeben... @=*

#cweiss nicht warum einige hier so Probleme mit der gefl.haben?
Ich Fische seit Jahren nee 0.10 Fireline auf  Zander & Forelle 
& selbst Karpfen als Beifang so um 10-12 Pfund gehen ohne Probs. in den Kescher.

diese ist denke ich mit 4,5 oder so ewta an Tragkraft angegeben und mit den Händen bekomme ich diese nicht durch.


----------



## Hendreich (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Fireline: nichtmals die halbe Tragkraft wie angegeben... @=*

High Boardies #h 
Ich Angle seit einigen Jahren nur die 15er Fire Line am Oberrhein. Da hast du Hänger ohne Ende beim Zandertwistern, und hab noch nie Probleme mit ihr gehabt. Im gegenteil, seit die no knot Verbinder auf dem Markt sind verbiegst du alles was an Metall vor der Schnur kommt bevor die zerreist. Ihr habt bestimmt keine Originalware bekommen, denn so viele schlechte Spulen wie hier Leute theater mit der Schnur haben kann sich Bercley gar nicht leisten.Fragt doch einmal euren Händler geradeaus, wo er das Zeug her hat. 
Also ich würde bei so einem Mist durchdrehen.   
                                                                :v 

Ich bin total von der Schnur überzeugt, gerade weil sie mich noch nie enttäuscht hat.
                       Tschüß Steffen |wavey: 

|laola: |laola:


----------



## bazawe (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Fireline: nichtmals die halbe Tragkraft wie angegeben... @=*

@Hendreich, Du nimmst mir die Worte aus dem Mund, fische auch seit ca. 7 Jahren die Fireline in verschiedenen Stärken hatte auch noch nie Probleme damit.


----------



## dark (26. März 2008)

*AW: Fireline: nichtmals die halbe Tragkraft wie angegeben... @=*

Wirklich ein interessanter Thread... leider erst heute entdeckt.

Hab mir vor kurzem auch Fireline gekauft und jetzt - aufgeschreckt durch die Berichte hier - den "Zerreisstest" mit der Waage gemacht. Fazit: Die Berkley Fireline (0.20mm in flamegreen ) hat mich dabei positiv überrascht: 

Angegebene Tragkraft ist 13,2kg und im Test gerissen ist sie bei ca. 11kg - für mich absolut akzeptabel (wobei ich auch einräumen muss, dass ich einen gewöhnlichen Clinchknoten geknüpft hab, um die Fireline zu befestigen und - wie erwartet - war das dann die Schwachstelle).

Übrigens: Hab die Fireline nicht von Ebay, sondern beim Händler meines Vertrauens (in der originalen Schachtel) erstanden.


----------



## antonio (26. März 2008)

*AW: Fireline: nichtmals die halbe Tragkraft wie angegeben... @=*



dark schrieb:


> Wirklich ein interessanter Thread... leider erst heute entdeckt.
> 
> Hab mir vor kurzem auch Fireline gekauft und jetzt - aufgeschreckt durch die Berichte hier - den "Zerreisstest" mit der Waage gemacht. Fazit: Die Berkley Fireline (0.20mm in flamegreen ) hat mich dabei positiv überrascht:
> 
> ...



die firerline für 8 € pro 100 m taucht öfter auf hierbei scheint es sich um b-ware oder so was in der art zu handeln bei allen die ich kenne traten probleme mit der billigschnur auf.hab die mal bei nem bekannten gesehen war ne originalspule.
mitten in der spule war alles verklebt. ob die falsch gelagert wurde oder dergleichen weiß ich nicht jedenfalls lag sie auch weit unter der angegebenen tragkraft.


gruß antonio


----------



## dark (26. März 2008)

*AW: Fireline: nichtmals die halbe Tragkraft wie angegeben... @=*



antonio schrieb:


> die firerline für 8 € pro 100 m taucht öfter auf hierbei scheint es sich um b-ware oder so was in der art zu handeln bei allen die ich kenne traten probleme mit der billigschnur auf.
> 
> gruß antonio



Ist auch verdächtig günstig. |rolleyes Da hab ich schon "etwas" mehr bezahlt... #t


----------

